# Ersatzteilsuche: Gummiring unter Sattelklemme Spider



## Vicious6circle (27. Februar 2021)

Hi Leute,

Mir ist der Gummiring meines Spider 275c, welcher unter der Sattelklemme sitzt gerissen (war porös). 

Wo bekommt man Ersatz her?!


----------

